# Why doesn't my car look like this



## nissanpirate (Dec 20, 2003)

I was looking at kelly blue book online and found this pic for what the 2002 spec-v should look like. Why the hell doesn't mine look like that and how can I get that spoiler??


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

As far as why dont your front look like that I do not know. I beleave the wing is aftermarket.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

That's nissan prototype.....


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

prototype, they made changes before it hit production


----------



## nissanpirate (Dec 20, 2003)

Dwntyme said:


> That's nissan prototype.....


I figured it was a prototype...any ideas on where to pick up that wing?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ive seen that pic a lot too....i liked the wing and the wheels a lot.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

The wheels you can find.... Enkei's

Wing, never saw it in production.


----------



## PeTie (Sep 2, 2004)

I haven't seen it in production, But I'm sure u could find one similar or get on custom made like it..


----------



## gwHype (Nov 21, 2004)

Ruben said:


> The wheels you can find.... Enkei's
> 
> Wing, never saw it in production.


Those Enkei's were discontinued, why you ask? I have no clue. Wish they still had them though, those things look hottttt


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Focal makes a wheel simular to that...


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

if you want to buy that wing, try google, and type in "spoilers", or go to ebay, or look in car magazines for websites that sell aftermarket stuff....finding the stuff isnt the problem, its usually the $$ that matters the most.


----------

